# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  طلب مساعدة

## okba

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته  
اخوتي الكرام من فظلكم تزويدي ببرنامج يفك  شفرة مودام  Alcatel MW40V . 
بارك الله قيكم.

----------

